# dell discount



## hacktom (Jun 9, 2011)

anyone who cant get me employee discount for dell xps 15 laptop?


----------



## hacktom (Jun 25, 2011)

ok since no one replied and I have already placed an order so for others who want to buy dell laptop following discounts are available :-
1) If someone in your family is central government employee you get 5 %.
2) If you know someone who is working for dell or in some company which is on dell's list for discount you get around 8%(not sure so please ask sales representative).
3) If you are a college student you can get discount by producing id card(iit and iim students can get more discount).
4) Requesting sales representative for discount. He may get you Rs 1000 - 2500 discount. Depends on your capability. One of my friend last year was able to get Rs 2000 discount + targus laptop backpack.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 25, 2011)

I got the discount on following:


3) If you are a college student you can get discount by producing id card(iit and iim students can get more discount).

BTW Thanks for detailed Info


----------



## alienware (Jun 25, 2011)

How much discount did u get as a student/


Also if someone is a relative of central govt. employee and is student will he get more discount?


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 28, 2011)

@mrintech
i am also planning to purchase dell, m student too.. 
what sort of discount can i expect?


----------



## Jeet (Jun 28, 2011)

How much discount did you get as a student?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 13, 2011)

don't expect much from that student discount.. I was offered 3%, and i study in an nit..

I too had a friend who managed to squeeze in a few goodies courtesy his quick tongue.. I tried but got nothin..

Anyways i bought an hp..


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahoy!! Thanks for the info guys. Hopefully, it will help many buyers seeking discounts on Dell. 
Adding to it, if someone is looking for students-discount on Macbook-Pro. It is 5% on college-student id. 
Also, one of my friend customized the rig online and then talked on phone to Dell's customer officials about discounts. They asked him to mail whatever rig he is looking for then they can decide the discount if he can get any discount on it on any terms. 
Never asked if he got any, but seems like huge chunk can be snatched from them


----------



## bkarankar (Sep 13, 2011)

alienware said:


> How much discount did u get as a student/
> 
> 
> Also if someone is a relative of central govt. employee and is student will he get more discount?



by friend is in air force and he  got approx 35% discount from canteen 
its not wowowwwwwww


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2011)

^ are you kidding?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 13, 2011)

Please check review of xps 15 by mohit, he has clearly mention how to get discounts. 
And only one discount scheme is applicable. 
Ive also got a discount but through bargain around 1-2k + 3CC 8% and also got some freebies. So one can get around 12 % discount.

My config is 
i7 2630
1080p r+gb
4gb
750gb
2gb gt540
backlit
3CC
Freebies: Mcafee 15months + Synergy 2.0 + Dell Laser mouse + HDMi cable
@ 68K


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 13, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^ are you kidding?


He's not. Army people get those discounts on nearly everything.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

lets all move into army ... ..

btw i heard that warranty is not covered if u buy from army canteen..does ne1 knows nething abt it??


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 14, 2011)

yes army people get discounts, I bought through it only for booze btw


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 14, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> lets all move into army ... ..
> 
> btw i heard that warranty is not covered if u buy from army canteen..does ne1 knows nething abt it??



Manufacturer warranty is there but u need to preserve CSD Bill as proof of purchase .


----------



## red dragon (Sep 14, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> btw i heard that warranty is not covered if u buy from army canteen.


Firstly you cannot buy from army canteen.
Secondly,what you have heard is wrong.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 14, 2011)

got ur second statement .. but why cant i buy from army canteen ..?? i thought we were talking abt it..


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 14, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Firstly you cannot buy from army canteen.
> Secondly,what you have heard is wrong.



But can u tell reason for this first reaction ??

May b he is eligible !


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dell Employees get 10-30% Discount


----------

